

Ask HN: Name for our startup at Startup Weekend - JoshMilo

What do think is the best name for a crowdfunded popup restaurants?<p>popchef.com
popvenue.com
wanderingchef.com
subletchef.com
sublettable.com
ephemeralchef.com
kettle.com
======
tptacek
Don't use "EphemeralChef"; nobody knows what "ephemeral" means.

It seems very unlikely that you'll get "PopChef.com".

"Sublettable.com" sounds like a real estate site.

The heat death of the universe will happen before you get Kettle.com, which is
also a major US consumer brand.

------
FajitaNachos
Just a little feedback.

popchef - makes me thing of popcorn. I prefer chefpop to pop chef.

popvenue - doesn't really bring restaurants to mind

sublettable = forgettable to me for some reason.

Of those you listed I like kettle.com or wanderingchef the best. If you're
still open to new ideas, I'll toss a couple in the ring.

heretoday.com - This looks a little strange.

subtlechef.com - rolls off the tongue a little easier than subletchef.

Also, a little more description about your idea would be cool if you have
time.

------
patricklorio
For brainstorming, try:
[http://namegen.gorillacoke.com&#x2F](http://namegen.gorillacoke.com&#x2F);

------
orionblastar
I am not sure if any of these are taken, but they might be after I post them:

topchef.com

coolchef.com

hailtothechef.com

magiciankitchen.com

uberchef.com

terrifickettle.com

chefnomads.com

I would avoid the name 'popup' as it is associated with virus infections. Try
cart instead.

chefcart.com

artistchef.com

topcartchef.com

chef4u.com

travelingchef.com

chefvenue4u.com

